

Iran set to launch its own Internet - joejohnson
http://thenextweb.com/me/2011/07/05/iran-set-to-launch-its-own-internet/

======
wccrawford
The article seems confused.

If it connects to the rest of the Internet, it's still the same Internet.

If it doesn't connect to the rest of the Internet, it's a new internet, but
the whole 'Facebook is blocked' thing is a moot point.

I disagree with the term 'intranet' because that is generally used inside
companies, not nations. It's connecting networks of computers together, not
just individual machines.

------
hammmatt
I don't picture people with technical skills being deterred by this. I don't
think that the people who want to get access to free information will use
this.

I do think this is a response to the regime of the Arab Spring, and I think
that it will most mostly ineffective.

It might be worth noting the reason this sounds pointless because the breathe
of information that has to be controlled is beyond the resources of the
regime. It may seem to be full of idealistic rhetoric because it is put
together by the a idealistic regime.

It will be interesting to see if they can pull of a 'Chinese' like wall or if
this will be a very weak barrier like most regimes put up. Only time will
tell.

I wouldn't take the threat lightly. If one government can do it, so can
another.

------
jeggers5
A Search engine called 'Calling God'? Seriously? At least name it something
that makes some kind of sense (aside from the 'I'm going to call God to find
some recipes".)

Title should read "Iran set to launch it's own Intranet* "

------
acg
Doesn't north korea have a "private internet" and it's rubbish: if you're
centrally managing content it's not an internet.

------
alimoeeny
For those of us on this side of the border it's just a joke, for those inside
it's their life which is like a nightmare for some and a numb dream for
others.

------
devmach
What i learned from this article : Even monkeys can push some random keys on
keyboard and write articles... Well, i think we call this article useful..

------
SonicSoul
not sure who to blame more.. TNW for publishing this article or HN for voting
it up, (or my brain for actually believing that headline).. but someone should
answer for this!

------
nodata
Surely "internet"?

~~~
jeggers5
Intranet * haha

------
orenmazor
so… they're just launching a LAN

------
shareme
I am curious among those of our HN audience that are in that part of the world
how are the internet conditions affecting your start-up ambitions?

My Biases: While at Purdue I did have the chance to interact with Iranians
that had immigrated to the USA but that was more than a decade ago and a lot
has changed since than..and even than they had fled after the Iraq-Iran war...

